# Isle of Dog Products



## Thumper

All I can say is WOW! I just did a full Isle of dog wash on Gucci, the Moisturizing shampoo, High maintenance Conditioner for long haired breeds and some leave in conditioner spray during blow dry and...

WOOWWWW! Nice stuff! Michele, I should've tried this back when you first suggested it! I think its MUCH better than the Eqyss (which used to be my 2nd fav after the ProV).

Well, for $75 for the 3, it should leave her coat nice! lol

4 paws up on Isle of Dog! 4 days after and we have 0 mats!  I'll really be impressed if she goes the whole week.

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Zero matts makes me want to rush out and buy it. I can't even imagine being that lucky. Can we have pictures Kara? Of course it will be hard to tell since Ms. Gucci always looks perfect.


----------



## Thumper

LOL! I'm impressed.

I can usually go 3-4 days after the pantene w/o mats (brushing out once a day) But her hair is still reallllly soft and silky, which is hard to achieve on a white/cream dog, some products make them fluffy like a cotton ball. lol

I'll have to snap some pics of the Princess today, she's not liking this heat and humidity at ALL. I'm having a hard time getting her to go outside before 7pm for her walk! She balks at the door! 

I have had 3 people in the Hav/silk group rave to me about this shampoo, plus, I remember Michele and a few others on the board, so after a DISASTER matting when I used some Nexus conditioner (out of the usual stuff) I ran out and bought it. My god, don't EVER use Nexus keratin conditioner on a dog!!!!!!!!! Well, unless you want them to cord quickly! lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Thanks Kara. I've heard others rave about Isle of Dog too. I should try it since it would be easier to get than the Plum Silky I use. I LOVE the Plum Silky though. I ran out of it for McKenna's last grooming so the groomer used their SPA products on her and boy was she soft and silky when I picked her up. I may order some of the SPA items too. I'll be like Jane with 37 different dog shampoos and conditioners in my cabinet (just teasing you Jane...:biggrin1


----------



## pjewel

Kara,

I just went to their website and I don't know which shampoo or which conditioner. Can you tell me?


----------



## Tritia

ah, the joys of a puppy cut. some cheapo stuff at walmart, a bath every other wk..and only needing to brush the ears and tail once a wk   

but, really..glad you found something that worked. i'll have to keep that stuff in mind, if i ever decide to let cooper have hair again, lol.


----------



## irnfit

Told you so! :biggrin1: Glad you liked it Kara. I love Isle of Dogs products, especially for Kodi. It does leave them silky for longer. That's how I felt about it. They seem cleaner for a longer period of time with the IOD products.

I have also been using All Systems products. For Shelby I can use just about anything and her coat is great. I have to be careful with Kodi's cottony type coat. The All Systems products seem to leave him less poufy. When I brush him, he poufs, but then it settles down. Their detangler is really good, too.


----------



## CacheHavs

Kara,
I'm glad you made the plunge :biggrin1: I buy this stuff by the gallons and use it on all of mine.
That's the only way that I can keep 5 adults in full coat. I have at times been able to go as long as two weeks in between baths, though I couldn't start doing that until about the second or third bath. I guess I had to make sure all of the other products were out before this stuff showed what it can truly do.

I would love to see pix of your Gucci Girl :biggrin1:


----------



## Miss Paige

Geri:

The web-site should have a listing of the type of coat your dog has and what shampoo & conditioner you need to use-or just do what I do-call the 1-800 number and talk to one of the people at Isle of Dog-they are reaaly nice to talk to you about your dog and coat type.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## CacheHavs

The formulas that are for our breed is 
#10 Shampoo
#51 Conditioner
There is only one grooming spray, which does work well.


----------



## Colinahavanese

I've been thinking about trying it too. 
Has anyone used the white coat shampoo #16? I have 3 white dogs, so if it works it would be worth it.


----------



## irnfit

There was actually a rep at the last dog show I went to on LI, so I stocked up. It wasn't any cheaper, but I either have to have it shipped or travel a 1/2hr to the closest store.


----------



## Jane

mckennasedona said:


> Thanks Kara. I've heard others rave about Isle of Dog too. I should try it since it would be easier to get than the Plum Silky I use. I LOVE the Plum Silky though. I ran out of it for McKenna's last grooming so the groomer used their SPA products on her and boy was she soft and silky when I picked her up. I may order some of the SPA items too. I'll be like Jane with 37 different dog shampoos and conditioners in my cabinet (just teasing you Jane...:biggrin1


Susan, no, 37 is about right, ha ha! I gave Lisa my Plush Puppy stuff though, awhile back. I can try to get the Plum Silky for you, but I'm not sure how I'd actually get it to you since I don't go by your town, except for playdates! So, before our next get together, you could put in an order  I can usually get it locally at this one independent pet store, but Lisa went once and said they were out.

I have to also add that _how _you apply a product can also make a difference. Kimberly and I both use Coat Handlers Conditioner, but when she conditioned Lincoln for me, he stayed soft for over 2 weeks. I must learn her ways.


----------



## irnfit

I gave away a bag full of shampoo/cond I didn't like. I started using the Pantene on my hair and people commented on how shiney my hair was. :biggrin1: At least it worked on someone in the family. I also have Plush Puppy and Eqyss. Plush Puppy is pretty good but made them mat more and I didn't like Eqyss.


----------



## Jane

*Ingredient list of IOD*

Does anyone know what the main ingredients are in IOD?

Does it have any silicones/dimethicone/xxxx-ones in the conditioner?


----------



## CacheHavs

Jane said:


> Does anyone know what the main ingredients are in IOD?
> 
> Does it have any silicones/dimethicone/xxxx-ones in the conditioner?


No there is no silicones, etc in their products. One of the main ingredient is Evening Primrose Oil.


----------



## irnfit

The first ingredient is Evening Primrose Oil, water, pearlizer, carbopol, natural cleanser (sls), fragrance and preservative.

Conditioner is avocado oil, water, cetyl sterol alcohol, cellulose, sod. acetate, fragrance, preservative.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Heather and Michelle! It sounds really good!! I'll keep it in mind for the future when I'm ready for a change, or I clean out my arsenal of leftover products! 

(I run away from anything with silicones in it.)


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jane, you can get samples for free at most of the dog shows and I know that the pet store on State Street in Los Altos carries the sample packages and sells them for about $1 if you want to try them before you commit to the big bottles. I adored using it on my Keeshond but haven't tried on MeMe yet.


----------



## Cheryl

I am just curious what you use on your own hair. You guys seem to be in the know on the best hair products--so I am just checking!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Isle of Dog*

If you are fortunate at a dog show, they have a trial size but you have to fill out a lengthy form. If you tell them you are a breeder you will most probably get the kit.

My dogs hated the smell and immediately rubbed themselves in something stinky...but their coats were very nice. It was very expensive I must say...so I'm glad I got the trail size. You might even be able to get it on their site....


----------



## Thumper

Lisa, they had 3 grooming sprays to choose from yesterday? Or maybe it was 2. I know at least 2 because I stood there and couldn't decide! lol 

I got the Detangle shampoo #30 (she needed it after the Nexus!) and the #51 Heavy Management conditioner and the #63 Detangle Mist which I used during blow dry/brush out.

The IOD shampoo and conditioner is much more 'oily' than other brands I've tried for her (or me!) But I'm soooo impressed with her coat right now...leaps and bounds better results than the Eqyss products, which were in the same price range.

I'm tellin ya though, if anyone wants to cord their dog quickly, I have found the SPECIAL shampoo to do that! ound: I have never seen anything like that, 2 days after her bath she was one big mat and I was almost in tears. I only had that Nexus Keratin or the Pureology that I have been using for me, but that is really minty smelling, but it probably would've been better than the keratin stuff. HUGE mistake! But if any of you are in the market for a great sulfate free shampoo for yourself, the Pureology is wonderful! 

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Does it pay for me to get the puppy formula for Bailey? He's 4 1/2 months old.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Cheryl, for years I used the expensive salon brands - I use to color my hair and it's very fine. Ever since I stopped doing any processing, I've been able to get away using Suave products - they have big brand knock offs and at under $2.50 a bottle, you can really afford to experiment. :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

I just ordered a kit from Metropawlispetboutique.com. They had a try it kit for $30. I also ordered two of the other full size products. I *really* hope it works. I'd love to be able to keep Milo looking the way he should without constantly bringing him in to the groomer. Here's hoping


----------



## ama0722

Something else to add to my list when I get out of the doggy purchase jail!


----------



## mintchip

Cheryl said:


> I am just curious what you use on your own hair. You guys seem to be in the know on the best hair products--so I am just checking!


 :jaw: my hair is:frusty::frusty: with it's own mind!


----------



## Jane

Me&2Girls said:


> Jane, you can get samples for free at most of the dog shows and I know that the pet store on State Street in Los Altos carries the sample packages and sells them for about $1 if you want to try them before you commit to the big bottles. I adored using it on my Keeshond but haven't tried on MeMe yet.


Lisa, thanks for the tip on the sample packs! Finally, a way to NOT add to my leftover collection!!

An important question for you IOD users....what does it SMELL like???


----------



## Jane

Cheryl said:


> I am just curious what you use on your own hair. You guys seem to be in the know on the best hair products--so I am just checking!


Hi Cheryl, I like the Biolage products for color-treated hair (since I need that)...
And I've been using Nexxus Headdress leave-in conditioner after I towel dry since I occasionally flat-iron which is hard on the old hair. I'd also love to know what other people are using on their own (human) hair!

But like Hav hair, it probably depends on what kind of hair you have! :suspicious:


----------



## mintchip

Cheryl what do you use?


----------



## Cheryl

I use Pantene, but my dogs' hair looks better than mine.


----------



## Thumper

pjewel said:


> I just ordered a kit from Metropawlispetboutique.com. They had a try it kit for $30. I also ordered two of the other full size products. I *really* hope it works. I'd love to be able to keep Milo looking the way he should without constantly bringing him in to the groomer. Here's hoping


I REALLY hope it works for you too! Did you get the leave in spray conditioner too? I know all dogs respond differently to products, but like you, I really hate hearing "XXX is great" and then I try it and it sucks for Gucci, so I know what you mean. That happened to me with the Chris Christensen and Coat handler, I wasnt' impressed and the Pantene left her coat nicer.

With a good shampoo/conditioner, I still brush her every day and run the comb through her at night, but you shouldn't have to sit there and deal with hella mats.. I do weekly baths, because after about a week I'll notice she'll start matting, so its time to condition her again. Sometimes, I'll skip shampoo and just condition, just depends.

Here lately..I've been experimenting with other shampoos and using clarifying shampoo every so often (on me!) I just started with the Pureology and I really LOVE the way it leaves my hair. I'm still getting used to the minty smell, but gosh..it leaves my hair soft and it straightens much nicer.

If you have blonde hair..the Clairol "Shimmer Lights" for blonde and Silver/Gray is GREAT stuff! It is blue, so tones the blonde and gives your hair a really neat shine, PLUS it is cheap at Sallys!

I want to try Moroccan oil, I've been hearing good things about that (for humans!) I'll wait a bit before I experiment on Gucci again I'm still traumatized from last week.


----------



## mintchip

Cheryl said:


> I use Pantene, but my dogs' hair looks better than mine.


Same with Oliver and Comet ound:
I collect small sizes because my hair never turn out the same way twice in a row (even if I use and do the same thing)


----------



## irnfit

Jane, the IOD has a very pleasant odor, I guess it is the Evening Primrose Oil. It's not flowery smelling, maybe a little on the citrus side.


----------



## pjewel

I'm still using the Pantene on me and I have so many products for the dogs that it's criminal. Kara, I bought the kit which included #10 shampoo, #51 heavy management conditioner and #61 detangle grooming spray. Then I also got full size #30 shampoo and #63 mist that you suggested. I'll post pictures of the results. They said it usually ships next business day, so I'm assuming by Tuesday, then however long it takes to get here.


----------



## irnfit

Geri, if it works on Kodi's afro hair, then it will make Milo look like a million.


----------



## Thumper

Jane,

The IOD smells really good! Not too strong like some dog poos', but more of a citrus-y/musky smell that just lingers slightly. Not obnoxious at all!

Geri, I've had 4 people (that do not know each other, nor work for the company, lol) RAVE about it to me, so I drove across town and bought it after an hours' mat combing session. Gucci's IOD cost $30 more than my Pureology kit w/ shampoo/cond/glossing spray on Amazon! lol Granted, I probably paid more since I bought it at a fancy dog boutique on the millioniare side of town. lol *le sigh* I really think you'll LOVE how Milos' coat feels. Right after blow dry, I was like.."ehh, yah..its alright" and then I touched her coat the next morning and was blown away how silky and behaved it was. So re-evaluate the next day 

I just brushed her out and only a tiny lil' mat from her harness under her leg.I'm not complaining, It came right out w/o a fight. 

Sally, have you tried using clarifying shampoos? My favorite is the Nexus Aloe Rid, but Neutrogena makes a great one too. They are good to get all the products and built up crap out of your hair and give it a fresh start. Target has a pretty good selection Nexus.

K.


----------



## EstrellaVila

I LOVE IOD on my pooches. Tito's hair does well with it, but right now he is blowing coat and I need some extra help detangling. How well does the detangling spray work?

If you let the shampoo and conditioner sit in the coat like the directions say you get the best results. It smells nice and flowery and I really like how clean they get from using it. It costs a lot, but they have a VIP thing that if you buy you get a discount when you purchase from them which helps.


----------



## Havtahava

If I recall correctly, didn't Shannon (luvmyhavanese) post that IoD has two different scents? It seems that the products that come with the breeders discount have a different scent or no scent to them.


----------



## Leslie

Gotta chime in on the human hair products. If you (or someone whose hair your responsible for, like a child, etc.) are a blonde and love to swim, then you know all about the "green sheen" look of summer hair (also the nasty gummy feel of it). Using the Nexxus Aloe Rid and the Keraphix will work wonders!

Also, instead of buying the often time expensive clarifying products to remove general build-up, try using a plain vinegar rinse (trust me, the smell dissipates quickly and once the hair is dry, cannot be detected at all). I use "volumizing" type shampoos, conditioners and hairsprays which build up terribly. So, I use a vinegar rinse weekly and my color-treated hair comes out very soft, shiny and healthy looking. At a cost of pennies per use I save enough to be able to buy the more expensive shampoos and conditioners for Tori! ound:


----------



## Kathy

I will chime in here too. I think I am only the one that didn't really think IOD was all that great and certainly not at the price they charge when you have more then one dog to groom. 

Leslie, you are so right about the ACV, it works great for a lot things with hair, I use it on all of my dogs as a final rinse.


----------



## Thumper

Leslie, that is a great tip on the Vinegar!  Did you know it helps sunburned skin too? Just pour on in the shower and it really does help the burn not to hurt so bad and go away quicker.

The Nexus Aloe Rid is great stuff, and Target carries it cheaper than the salons.

Geri, I did leave on a full 5 minutes like the directions state...I think it probably does help. I'm glad you got the sampler pack! I probably would've too had the boutique carried it.

Sadly, I probably have over $200 of dog grooming products that don't work well with Gucci's coat and were a 'rip off', imo... Maybe we should all swap out what we didn't work for us for others to try.

I think the Gucci's and probably Kodi's fine cream coat is more picky with products . I can't stand the cotton-ball look/feel. Ack. I'll pay good money to not have that.

K.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Michele and Kara. I like citrus-y and musky too, and most florals.

I don't like anything "candy-ish" smelling....like most cheap lip glosses! Ick.


----------



## Leslie

Thumperlove said:


> Leslie, that is a great tip on the Vinegar!  Did you know it helps sunburned skin too? Just pour on in the shower and it really does help the burn not to hurt so bad and go away quicker.
> 
> The Nexus Aloe Rid is great stuff, and Target carries it cheaper than the salons.
> 
> Geri, I did leave on a full 5 minutes like the directions state...I think it probably does help. I'm glad you got the sampler pack! I probably would've too had the boutique carried it.
> 
> Sadly, I probably have over $200 of dog grooming products that don't work well with Gucci's coat and were a 'rip off', imo... Maybe we should all swap out what we didn't work for us for others to try.
> 
> I think the Gucci's and probably Kodi's fine cream coat is more picky with products . I can't stand the cotton-ball look/feel. Ack. I'll pay good money to not have that.
> 
> K.


Kara~ I did know about using ACV for sunburn. As a child my mother would put it on me while I cried :Cry:

I like your idea of swapping products, since many of us have dogs w/such different coats (some even on the same dog :biggrin1 Even w/postage it would probably be cheaper than buying new!


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, you're probably glad that Pure Paws changed their scent on the reconstrucive shampoo, then!  They went from a bubble gum scent to a floral scent.

Leslie, the N.Cal club did a semi-swap (donation - > cheap purchase) about two years ago that really benefitted the members (and the club). I would probably never buy the IoD products, but I know what I like for my crew, and have tried several brands. It would be beneficial to several Hav owners if they swapped out products they don't like.

Every Hav seems to do best by a different product and unfortunately, we have quite a multitude to choose from. I've been fortunate to find my niche early and have stuck with it. Like Jane says, it isn't always the product, but _*how*_ the product is applied.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Havtahava said:


> Jane, you're probably glad that Pure Paws changed their scent on the reconstrucive shampoo, then!  They went from a bubble gum scent to a floral scent.
> 
> Leslie, the N.Cal club did a semi-swap (donation - > cheap purchase) about two years ago that really benefitted the members (and the club). I would probably never buy the IoD products, but I know what I like for my crew, and have tried several brands. It would be beneficial to several Hav owners if they swapped out products they don't like.
> 
> Every Hav seems to do best by a different product and unfortunately, we have quite a multitude to choose from. I've been fortunate to find my niche early and have stuck with it. Like Jane says, it isn't always the product, but _*how*_ the product is applied.


Would you elaborate on this please.


----------



## Havtahava

Katrina, it totally depends on which product used. I prefer the Pure Paws Recontructive Shampoo, but I don't ever scrub a shampoo (no matter which brand) into the skin. I also prefer the Coat Handler's Conditioner, but my favorite result is when the coat is floated.

Floating a coat takes a LOT of water, but I fill my sink (or plastic tub if using it in the motorhome) with water and pour Coat Handler's Conditioner into the water. Then I scoop the water over the dog until the coat is fully saturated. I do not rinse the dog once I drain the water as it is a leave-in product. Many people just pour some diluted CHC over the dog and leave it, but I find that floating lasts a lot longer - as much as two weeks. Drain the water, towel dry the dog and then blow dry. Results last quite a while.

Thank you to Karen Ku (California Star) for teaching me about floating coats. I had heard about it from others, but Karen was much more descriptive in the details on how to do it.


----------



## DAJsMom

Kimberly,
When you float the coat, how much conditioner do you use?


----------



## Havtahava

I have a very large, deep sink (one of the largest deepest models available) and I probably use 1/4 to 1/3 cup of Coat Handler Conditioner on a large male. That measurement is pure guesswork though. I do pour the initial mixture over the dog, and then continue to saturate the coat by pouring the sink water over the dog for a good 10 minutes until I feel the whole coat has been able to soak up the mix.

Every product doesn't work the same on each dog, so YMMV (your miles may vary).


----------



## ama0722

Does floating the coat and leaving the conditioner as a leave in attract dirt on the dogs though? That is how I have felt about all of the leave in products thus far. When I do that Dora's coat feels great for a few days but then she is a magnet for the dirt. Maybe like everything else we just need to try it!


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, thankfully, I don't have that trouble with the Coat Handler Conditioner, and I don't think that the Isle of Dog products create that problem either (but I am not positive). I _have_ had it happen with any products that have a silicone diravitive in it.


----------



## Jane

Thank you for the details on Floating the Coat, Kimberly! I was going to ask you about it the next time I saw you.

I didn't know how to do it, so when I bathed Lincoln this weekend, I just did "normal" conditioning. He feels okay (but the softness will be gone after a few days), but not nearly as soft as when you floated his coat last time. He stayed soft for OVER TWO WEEKS. It is worth the extra conditioner - I'll just buy a bigger bottle, LOL.

So, if a large male takes 1/4 to 1/3rd of a cup, did Lincoln take twice that? LOL

Amanda, I didn't see any difference re: attracting dirt with the floating vs. non-floating


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha! No, that's about the amount that I used on him. For the girls, I probably use about 1/8 of a cup.


----------



## mintchip

Will that work with a puppy cut or does that work only for long hair?


----------



## Havtahava

It should work with any hair that needs conditioning. A really short puppy cut won't have hair long enough to "float" in the water, but if one of your dogs has hair that doesn't seem to condition well, this method works great for getting it through every hair.


----------



## mckennasedona

I floated McKenna's coat the last time I bathed her at home. It works really well in the laundry tub bather my DH made for me. I just plugged up the drain and filled the tub with water and conditioner. It came most of the way up her back. She wasn't thrilled about being placed in the deeper water but she got used to it. I poured the water/conditioner mix over her for several minutes. Her coat felt great afterwards.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh goodie - I'm going to try it today when I bathe MeMe. Can't you just see the new trend, "float your dog's coat and teach them to swim" - love it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Gableshavs

Jarbis, the chi chi groomer also the best in Miami (fact, not opinion <g>) loves those products. I love the way they smell.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Thanks for teaching us this Kimberly!! I like using CH as a detangler, maybe this floating coat action will really do the trick to help prevent the mats. 

I too have a zillion partially used dog grooming products. I have finally found certain combinations of products that appears to work, but it cost way too much to get there. I like the idea of a 'product swap meet', sounds very helpful.


----------



## ama0722

Okay Dora was floated today! Well my sink only comes up about 3/4 of the way on Dora so I just kept pouring a lot of water in the sink on top of her back and I let her stay in it while I washed Belle. Dora is a good kid. Belle wouldn't stay in the water for anything she fought me the entire time (apparently maltese don't float!) I like it thus far, we will have to give it a week to compare!

:focus:


----------



## mintchip

Amanda good luck!


----------



## Thumper

Yes, Amanda..good luck! I hope the coat-float works.

Leslie, I'll have to go through my stash and see what I have! You are right, no sense in letting this stuff waste away when it could go to someone who reaps benefit from it! I know I have some Eqyss leave ins and detanglers that have barely been used...and some CC.

Did the vinegar really hurt?  I havent' been burned this year (knock on wood!)

Ooohhh.... Gucci did get some bubblegum stuck on her paw hair awhile back (after a walk!)..Goo Gone works *wonderfully* for that. 

K


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> Okay Dora was floated today! Well my sink only comes up about 3/4 of the way on Dora so I just kept pouring a lot of water in the sink on top of her back and I let her stay in it while I washed Belle. Dora is a good kid. Belle wouldn't stay in the water for anything she fought me the entire time (*apparently maltese don't float!*) I like it thus far, we will have to give it a week to compare!
> 
> :focus:


ound:

Kara~ The ACV was actually soothing and took some of the "sting" out. I do remember giving my mom a lot of grief about the smell of it, though. Now, rather than ACV, I use aloe for sunburn (we grow one in our backyard just for burns. I think they're ugly plants, so it's off in a corner by itself but, easy to get to)


----------



## Thumper

I agree! Aloe are ugly, but they sure do work well on skin conditions. I used to have one, I need to get another one, but this year we have a tomato/herb garden that is taking up a lot of attention/work! We should have about 200 tomatos here soon. Salsa, anyone? lol

I bet the vinegar would take out the cruddy gray on the paw fur too, who was dealing with that? Jan B? That might work.

K


----------



## mckennasedona

> I'm going to try it today when I bathe MeMe.


So, how did it work for MeMe, Lisa?


----------



## Thumper

Happy to report...NO matting on yesterday's brush out! :whoo: Day 6 and going strong  This would mean it beats out the Pantene by a day so far.

I did spray a little leave on conditioner on one side of her last night for an experiment, to see if I can extend the life a wee bit 

K.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Well MeMe had the full spa treatment yesterday. Poor girl had been so neglected with the move. Thank goodness Elaine stopped by and gave her a good combing for me the day we moved in.

Anyway - she was de-tangled, de-matted, given a clarifying shampoo, her normal Plum Silky shampoo, a hot oil treatment and I floated her coat. So it's really hard to say if the floating was the "trick" but my girl has her coat back. It was in bad shape and I found out she's been breaking it off by crawling under a chair. I though she was growing her second coat. :frusty:

And I was so dumb - I had the Isle of dog out to bathe Buddy and completely forgot it. But he had his "coat" floated and it worked wonders. It's so soft and the bonus was that the mats I didn't find before bathing combed out so easily. I'd never done a wet hair combing, but darn if it didn't work. Now he's got a much hardier coat, so not sure I'd try it on MeMe but the de-matting properties of "floating" are wonderful.

Oh I forgot to add - this took me about three hours for both dogs and I was exhausted. The new tile floors are killing my feet - does anyone have any tricks for getting my poor tootsies some relief?


----------



## pjewel

Do you know those foam mats people use in front of a sink? I had one for awhile and it's great on your feet. Gives you a real cushioning.


----------



## Jane

Me&2Girls said:


> The new tile floors are killing my feet - does anyone have any tricks for getting my poor tootsies some relief?


Lisa, we don't wear outdoor shoes in the house to keep the floors cleaner, but I have "indoor" slippers that I wear when my feet are hurting. I have recurring plantar fascitis (a heel pain problem), so I can't always walk around barefoot either since we have mostly hardwood floors.

Maybe you can find a comfy cushioned slipper or sandal for indoor use


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I have been using IOD for about a year now & i just love it!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Thanks for the ideas - I was wearing big padded slippers and still needed to bribe the girls to give me a foot massage last night. I'll have to try the foam pad!


----------



## Jane

Me&2Girls said:


> Thanks for the ideas - I was wearing big padded slippers and still needed to bribe the girls to give me a foot massage last night. I'll have to try the foam pad!


I wonder if these would help:
http://www.crocsrx.com/relief.html

I haven't tried them myself, but they seem to be very popular. I'd keep them out of Hav chewing reach though!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hey I'll give em a try Jane - anything at this point. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Jane

Me&2Girls said:


> Hey I'll give em a try Jane - anything at this point. Thanks for posting the link.


Try them in the store first, Lisa! You can find them lots of places


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Havtahava said:


> If I recall correctly, didn't Shannon (luvmyhavanese) post that IoD has two different scents? It seems that the products that come with the breeders discount have a different scent or no scent to them.


Yes, that is true Kimberly! I became a VIP member so i could get a large discounted order. BUt when my products came i thought they sent me the wrong thing. Their webiste does not mention this(at least it didnt before) but you have to tell them you want the frangranced products. If you place a large order like i did, they assume you want the unscented ones. But to me they were not unscented they just smelled weird.

They were great about exchanging everything for me though.


----------



## Thumper

I highly recommend the foot massage option! lol

I have 'indoor' shoes and outdoor shoes as well, for the house, I love my ugg slippers (the ones with the hard/sturdy bottom)

Zappos has a great selection of comfort shoes:

http://www.zappos.com/womens.zhtml

and they have free returns and exchanges, you can't beat that!

Shannon, I didn't even realize they had unscented. I like the mellow scent of the IOD.

She got another bath on Sunday, I can't go longer than a week, not with her in our bed and all over our light furniture. lol

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Well my Isle of Dogs stuff arrived today and I was really disappointed. Not in the products, haven't tried them yet, but in the fact that the kit state on Metropawlisboutique website that it contained #10, #51 and #61. Because of that I ordered a full size #63 detangling product. Now I have two. The one from the kit and the full size. 

Guess I won't be ordering from them again. Oh well, hope I at least like it. How important is that #61 detangler?


----------



## Thumper

Oh bummer 

Well maybe you can keep the small one at your office or someplace for an emergency? I like the conditioning spray, I don't know how different it is from the detangler, but heck....that could always come in handy!

Kara


----------



## Lynn

Havtahava said:


> Amanda, thankfully, I don't have that trouble with the Coat Handler Conditioner, and I don't think that the Isle of Dog products create that problem either (but I am not positive). I _have_ had it happen with any products that have a silicone diravitive in it.


Is it best to avoid products that have silicone diravitive in them? Is their any other damage silicone diravitive products do to the hair other than attract dirt?


----------



## Jane

Lynn said:


> Is it best to avoid products that have silicone diravitive in them? Is their any other damage silicone diravitive products do to the hair other than attract dirt?


Hi Lynn,

*I am really adamant about NOT using producs with silicones or silicone derivatives in them. * I totally damaged Lincoln's beautiful coat with them when he was around 1 year old. _He had to be cut down_ :hurt:

Silicone essentially seals the hair shaft, so nothing gets in or out. Over time with repeated use, it dries the hair. I was using Ice on Ice and Infusium (for people) as my grooming sprays, both of which were very drying on his coat. It got so dry and brittle, it would just mat at the drop of a hat. I had to groom him over an hour a day when I realized it just was too damaged to salvage. At first when I used silicone products, the coat felt really silky and smooth, but then over time, it started to have a dry, straw-like feel.

Since then, I have been able to keep both dogs' coats in good condition using products w/o silicones. Aloes and oils are safe and used in many conditioning products. It is amazing how many human products have silicones in them too - I try to avoid those for my own hair as well!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jane - I was just talking with Estrella at the show about this. As you know, Tito has very, very, very fragile hair. What her tons of research discovered was that you can use the silicone based products for getting out mats which helps prevent hair loss and then she'll use a clarifying shampoo to get rid of the silicon. So if you are having a huge problem, use a product that gets the mat out, just don't leave it in the hair.


----------



## Thumper

Lisa,

You haven't had problems with the clarifying poos? I use them on my hair, but they leave my hair SOOO dry, it scares me to think of what they would do to Gucci's. Did you just condition afterwards?

Personally, I like to use clarifiers every few weeks to get off the build up, and I switch poos/conditioners, with Gucci..I approach it differently, when I did try to switch up her poos, it seemed I was getting a bad result(s)...

I wonder if that's why the Nexus Keratin messed her coat up so badly? Maybe it was the silicones? ugh. :frusty: Live and learn.

Kara


----------



## Lynn

Jane said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> *I am really adamant about NOT using producs with silicones or silicone derivatives in them. * I totally damaged Lincoln's beautiful coat with them when he was around 1 year old. _He had to be cut down_ :hurt:
> 
> Silicone essentially seals the hair shaft, so nothing gets in or out. Over time with repeated use, it dries the hair. I was using Ice on Ice and Infusium (for people) as my grooming sprays, both of which were very drying on his coat. It got so dry and brittle, it would just mat at the drop of a hat. I had to groom him over an hour a day when I realized it just was too damaged to salvage. At first when I used silicone products, the coat felt really silky and smooth, but then over time, it started to have a dry, straw-like feel.
> 
> Since then, I have been able to keep both dogs' coats in good condition using products w/o silicones. Aloes and oils are safe and used in many conditioning products. It is amazing how many human products have silicones in them too - I try to avoid those for my own hair as well!


Thanks Jane,
I was wondering about the silicone products because a dog trainer that has been breeding and showing Papillon dogs for 25 years recommend this product to me for mats. She said I had to have it. It is by Absorbine called ShowSheen. It is made for horses manes and tails...well I was very reluctant to say the least.

I just happened to be in the local horse store buying a cowboy hat and I decided to pick some up, what the hey...I would just try a little.

Shortly after that Missy went into heat and had to wear the little panties and she has such long hair, I knew we were for trouble with mats. I brushed her out twice daily, but the mats were terrible. She also hated me brushing her back there.

So...I was desperate and tried the horse stuff...ShowSheen. I read about it on line first before using it and dog people do use it for a grooming product. Well it works like magic getting mats out. I have tried alot of things but this is the best getting mats out.

I am reluctant to recommend it because I think it is a silicone base product. I do use a clarfier shampoo, and it does seem to remove any residue of the product.

It says it is forified with vitamin e and is a moisturing detangler, it does not say it is silicone product, but that is what the trainer told me.

I have only used very little of this product for about a month now, just a very small amount on mats. I have not really used it enough to be able to recommend.


----------



## Jane

Hi Lynn,

I know am just particularly paranoid. But what Lisa is saying is reasonable - just using a silcone product occasionally and then using a clarifier to remove the residue is probably a safe way to use it. 

So far, I haven't needed to use a silicone product to remove mats - I hope the products I'm using will continue to work well for my boys. Otherwise I'll have to add to my arsenal of rejected hair products :suspicious:


----------



## Me&2Girls

No, I haven't had problems with the one time I did use a clarifying shampoo, but I also did a deep conditioning treatment and used the regular shampoo after clarifying, so I'm wondering if that helped.


----------



## EstrellaVila

I do not recomend you use a people clarifying product on the dogs hair, a lot of them are really harsh. Vellus makes a clarifying shampoo for dogs which would be a good bet if you use a lot but I have not personally tried it. I generally use a clear/see through dog shampoo and let that sit on his hair which seems to do the trick. The clearer shampoos tend to clean out more than the non clear ones. (hope that makes sense) This is immediately followed by a conditioning treatment for several minutes. 

Also, there are SO many different kinds of silicones and silicone derivatives. Some are argued to wash out easier than others (ie less buildup problems during a normal wash out. I think the hardest one to get out is supposed to be Dimethicone). I really think it just comes down to build up. Silicone is meant to seal the cuticle of the hairs whichis why it feels silky and smooth. This is commonly used in womens products and antifrizz stuff. It can help strengthen hair and help make the appearance of frizz, split ends, etc go away. The thing is now you have sealed the hair and moisture cant get in (hence the anti frizz properties). I would not recommend piling on silicones and not doing a thing about and I also would not recommend clarifying the dogs hair like crazy because you will strip your dogs hair and that can be a whole new realm of problems.

I only use silicones (demat) and silk based products (frizz) for emergencies/shows. Silk based products are like the natures version of silicone but I think they are supposed to be easier to wash out. After the show is over, I shampoo Tito to get everything out and use a hot oil treatment on his hair. All in all it just comes down to moderation and educating yourself on what works for your dog. I did a lot of reading on hair websites and tried to understand what the big deal was with silicones. It has its pros and cons, but if you use it the right way you can save some hair (which was important to me).


----------



## EstrellaVila

Jane, 

If you have found away to keep your boys in full coat w/out silicone I would not worry about "needing" to use it. Tito's hair is fragile and can break when I demat him. I like to use pantene products made for african american women to help demat him for shows and he has been able to keep most of his hair. Since he is blowing coat sometimes he will mat in the shower, and that is just not acceptable if I have to spend more time dematting him again so I can blow him out for a show. The silicone helps me in this area so I am not taking out mats in wet hair with a comb. The mats slide out in the shower and with some gentle brushing when he is out.


----------



## Lynn

Thank you Estrella,
for the explanation on silicone products usuage. I have been careful to not use this Absorbine Showsheen too much on Missy's coat, but boy did it help out when she was in heat and wearing those little panties. She would get mats from wearing the panties. 

The mats really do just comb right out, with this stuff. 

Missy is a year old now and I comb her daily and she really doesn't get alot of mats normally.


----------



## Missy

So, I purchased the isle of dogs trial kit... and boy am I loving it for Jasper-- his coat is soft and he seems less itchy. And a week and a half later he does still look and smell better than usual. Don't know about Cash yet as he is on a vet prescribed shampoo for the time being... BUT OMG the PRICE!!!!! I bath two dogs almost weekly... can you dillute it? and at what percentage? and would it work as well if you do. 

Maybe we could get a forum discount from IOD???? I would be happy to contact them and see. Any interest? I will pm Melissa before I do anything of course... but just wanted to access interest... I know they give professionals a 17.5% (if you join the VIP club) discount --would that make you want to buy it through a forum discount?


----------



## CacheHavs

Missy said:


> So, I purchased the isle of dogs trial kit... and boy am I loving it for Jasper-- his coat is soft and he seems less itchy. And a week and a half later he does still look and smell better than usual. Don't know about Cash yet as he is on a vet prescribed shampoo for the time being... BUT OMG the PRICE!!!!! I bath two dogs almost weekly... can you dillute it? and at what percentage? and would it work as well if you do.
> 
> Maybe we could get a forum discount from IOD???? I would be happy to contact them and see. Any interest? I will pm Melissa before I do anything of course... but just wanted to access interest... I know they give professionals a 17.5% (if you join the VIP club) discount --would that make you want to buy it through a forum discount?


Glad to hear that you are liking the IOD. Yes you can dilute it 10:1 although I have diluted it as much as 16:1 and it still works great. You can also dilute the conditioner 10:1 and get the same results.
I buy it by the gallons, i do get the discounts because I used it for my grooming shop as well as I also resell it too. If you are needing some let me know and I can get it for you at a lesser price


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I joined the VIP club because the prices are so high. I do love their products.

Heather, since you buy it by the gallon, do you get their unscented ones? They sent me that originially but i wanted the scented ones. Also they told me they were the same except for the fragrance but the products were totally different as far as the ingredient list & product consistancy. Was just wondering if anyone has tried both?


----------



## Missy

Heather, that is so sweet for you to offer, but that would be a pain for you...I couldn't take you up on that. 

Shannon, do they allow you to join the vip club if you don't show, breed, or groom?

also, I really like the shampoo (10) and the conditioner (51) not crazy about the conditioning mist (63 detangle) is there a spray you like better Heather? 

what about the colored shampoos? and the royal jelly? would love some advice from a pro before I make my first real order.... oh and I want their apron too. LOL


----------



## trueblue

This may have been answered already, but I'm too lazy to read thru 10 pages...is the shampoo soap free? My vet told me that that's what we should use in order to avoid washing off the Advantage.


----------



## CacheHavs

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Heather, since you buy it by the gallon, do you get their unscented ones? They sent me that originially but i wanted the scented ones. Also they told me they were the same except for the fragrance but the products were totally different as far as the ingredient list & product consistancy. Was just wondering if anyone has tried both?


They have the "Salon Elements" products which is what is usually sent to the groomers and the others who sign up with one of their programs and then they have the "Professional" products which is usually what is sent to the handlers etc. I personally prefer the Professional over the Salon and I think that Professional is the scented if I'm not mistaken and the Salon Elements is the unscented. However I do like the "control grooming spray" of the Solon Elements.
I also use all of their "Vanity Series" products too.


----------



## CacheHavs

Missy said:


> Heather, that is so sweet for you to offer, but that would be a pain for you...I couldn't take you up on that.


Nonsense:biggrin1: this is what I do.



> also, I really like the shampoo (10) and the conditioner (51) not crazy about the conditioning mist (63 detangle) is there a spray you like better Heather?


I do like the "4 control grooming spray"



> what about the colored shampoos? and the royal jelly? would love some advice from a pro before I make my first real order.... oh and I want their apron too. LOL


personally I am not too crazy about the colored shampoos, the royal jelly is great when you are trying to put more coat on your dogs.

And the apron, well you have to spend so much with them to finally get the apron for "free"ound: yeah by the time you put out that much money you could have bought a few dozen cases of themound:


----------



## Janet Zee

This may sound like an advertisement, but I love IOD Shampoo & conditioner. I have been using the #30 detangler shampoo and the #51 conditioner on Bacci and find the matts do comb out easier, I have also used the #63 spray with great success. His coat is soft and the clean fragrance seems to last nearly until his next bath (I bathe him once a week). I didn't realize you can dilute the shampoo & conditioner, that will cut down on my IOD orders, thanks.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Missy said:


> Shannon, do they allow you to join the vip club if you don't show, breed, or groom?


Missy, i emailed them to ask about a discount & they said because i was putting in a larger order they would let me join the VIP. I did get the apron when i signed up. Their customer service had been really great to deal with.


----------



## Missy

How large an order?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Well i ordered the liter sizes of 3 different shampoos, the conditioner, 2 different sprays, and a leave in conditioner. I think it was about $200-$250.


----------



## Missy

that's great shannon. What different shampoos do you use and why? My boys coats are very different.

Cash, has a double coat that is very cottony/velvety and crimped. and Jaspers is a single coat with some curl not as much as a poodle or a bishon but very wavy. Jas's is thinner and Cash's is oh so very thick.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I have the EPO shampoo, the vet grade EPO, & the one for white coats. My Tripp has a very thick & cottony flyaway coat. He needs good conditioning products. If i use a Pantene or something like that i ALWAYS regret it. He will mat like crazy and his coat will feel almost course. OF course not any more since i cut all his hair off!

Dreamer has a very thick, silky smooth flat coat. I can use Pantene on occasion but her coat does best also with good conditioning products. But i have to occasionally use a white shampoo because her white coat tends to yellow on the ends at times.

Jax has the softest coat i have *ever* felt. Its really hard to describe. I can bathe him with literally any cheap shampoo & he feels and looks fabulous. I dont even use a conditioner. But he has to be bathed 1-2 times a week. He is *very* hard to brush because he wont let me put him on his back or side. He never has since i got him as a puppy. He will stand there for me as long as i need but thats it.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, I didn't like their detangler either. Seemed to leave the coat sticky. I have been using the All Systems detangler and I really like it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I do have to say also that I also love the Les Poochs products. I dont think anyone here has used their products but they really are nice. They are pricey but not what IOD is. And they smell great. The female scented shampoos smell much better than the male ones.
http://www.lespoochs.com/products.asp


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

irnfit said:


> Missy, I didn't like their detangler either. Seemed to leave the coat sticky. I have been using the All Systems detangler and I really like it.


I agree. I usually only use it to help get out hard tangles just before i bathe them


----------



## Missy

what is the difference between the EPO and the vet grade EPO? sorry for all the questions-- But I am considering spending more on them than I do on myself for hair ---LOL---and want to make sure it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

*No. 12 EPO Veterinary Grade Shampoo*
_Designed for dogs with severely dry and/or inflamed skin to soothe irritated skin and promote healing. Rich in fatty acids. Light natural scent.
Contains 3% pure cold-pressed Evening Primrose Oil (EPO). The cold-pressing process, unlike extracts, preserves essential nutrients. Rich in essential fatty acids (omega 6), EPO works wonders on normal skin and coat while managing minor to severe skin problems._*

Evening Primrose Oil Shampoo*
_Designed to improve coat texture, facilitate brushing, prevent or alleviate dry skin, add shine, and promote healing. Suitable for everyday use. Extends time between baths._

Hope that helps!


----------



## Missy

sorry...one more question. do you notice a difference between the two? and which do you like better? for feel, smell and do you notice your dogs are less itchy on the #12?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I got the Vet grade EPO because i thought it might help Tripp itch less but it didnt. Depending on the condition of your dogs skin/coat, for the price difference, I think you should be fine with the regular. I think it smells better too. The conditioner smells fabulous also!


----------



## Missy

thanks. I spend $20 for my shampoo and think that is outrageous--- but I want to be sure before I spend $70+ on the boys.... and they use more shampoo than I do...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I spend wayyyyy more on my pups than i do myself. Crazy dog ladies we are!


----------



## Missy

ok, Just did my 2nd complete IOD on both dogs... I love it. I had a pantene inbetween, because I "thought" I liked it better. But I have to say--- there is no comparison. 

Heather, I love, LOVE, LOVE the #4 style spray. It is awesome. 

Questions: I diluted the shampoo to what I thought was 10 to 1-- but it was pretty liquidy... and I ended up using a whole 8 oz container of the diluted mixture on both boys...does that seem right? 

Also, the conditioner seemed the same, but I thought the shampoo of the "gift set" size smelled different...Shannon, are did you mention there are different types of the #10 shampoo? professional vs consumer? and which would be in the gift set. I think I liked that better.


----------



## Sheri

What an interesting thread. I've read through all of them, by eyes are bleary! But, I'm going to try the IoD stuff, and maybe the Plum shampoo and Coat Handlers. Thanks for all the tips, especially Kimberly, how to "float." (I laughed out loud about Maltese "apparently not floating!") 

THanks, you all. I'm anxious to hear about Missy's answers, now.

Sheri


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Missy said:


> ...Shannon, are did you mention there are different types of the #10 shampoo? professional vs consumer? and which would be in the gift set. I think I liked that better.


Missy,

I 1st got the trial set from Metrowpolis.com. I loved the way it smelled(and worked too!). So when i went to IOD website to order, i joined the VIP to get a discount. When you do that, they assume, you are a groomer/breeder & send you the 'unscented' ones.

The unscented ones just smelled old and medicinal to me. Definately not how i want my dogs to smell. But they were great & swapped them at no charge.
I told them the website should state there are 2 different options for scent.


----------



## Sheri

I just got my sample bottles of Isle of Dogs. Yikes, it IS expensive, such tiny little bottles! I've got a question, though: my bottles don't say anything about diluting them. Why was I thinking that you do? They sure won't go far this way.

Sheri


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Sheri, they dont say to dilute them but i do it with no problem.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks, Shannon. That is a relief.

Do you do it 1/10?

Sheri


----------



## EMarie

I am an IOD JUNKIE!! That is all I use...I used to be a All systems person but when I started showing the Elkhound I started using it on him first. Then the girls started using it. I love all of their products!! It is worth every dime!!!


----------



## pjewel

Monday when I bathed Bailey I did it in the kitchen sink instead of the tub and I filled the sink a few inches with water then squirted one squirt of shampoo into the water. I then continued to fill it with water a little and there was a nice layer of bubbles. I then put Bailey in and used a small bowl to keep pouring the mix over and over him. He seemed to love it and it was much easier than what I had been doing, which was to used a dollop and then another and often another of the undiluted shampoo and rubbing it in.

He came out nice and clean and it was a much more pleasant experience for me. I still did the conditioner the old fashioned undiluted way. FWIW.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks. I've been bathing in the sink and will try diluting it first, just to make it go further. Do you leave the conditioner in?

Sheri


----------



## pjewel

Sheri said:


> Thanks. I've been bathing in the sink and will try diluting it first, just to make it go further. Do you leave the conditioner in?
> 
> Sheri


No. I leave it in for five to ten minutes and rinse it off.


----------



## irnfit

Geri, I started bathing Kodi and Shelby like that a few weeks ago. I fill the sink with water and plop in some shampoo. It forms nice suds and I just keep pouring the water over the dogs. I was very surprised that they do get clean and it doesn't take as long to rinse. 

Once I am through with the soaping, I just start pouring the conditioner over them, which I also dilute. Then I just rinse them with clean water.


----------



## Miss Paige

Has anyone tried the Nutrient Masque from IOD-I just got my order from them and when I was placing it I added the Nutrient Masque to the order and now am not sure how to use it-I am being very careful on what I use on Miss Paige-still worried because of the reaction she had to some shampoo/conditioner I got from Nationals.

Pat


----------



## EMarie

I use the masque every other bath. I fill the sink up with warm water and put it on her and then pour warm water over her and just let her sit in the water for about 5 minutes. I continue to pour the water over her the whole time and then rinse well. It is the best stuff. She stay soft and tangle free, I use it on all of them and the elkhound. If Miss Paige has a reaction I am sure IOD will take it back. The rep I buy from (who I can't thing of her name off the top of my head) is always willing to replace or take back anything that does not work!!


----------



## Miss Paige

E Marie:

How much do you use and I am figuring you don't dilute the masque. Would I be okay to just put a small amount in my hand-then move up the body doing it this way?

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## EMarie

Pat:
I actually put it in my hands and run it through her coat and make sure she is covered. Then I start to pour the water on her, it will start to wash off of her but then she soaks in it for a few minutes. It works out well, but you can use it full strength. I don't want to have to replace it every month like I do all my other IOD stuff. So I am trying to make it go longer. And it seems to work just as well, I can't imagine her being any softer or less tangled!!
Erin


----------

